# John Deere LT 155??



## azpidge (Apr 21, 2014)

I am going to look at a LT155 this coming weekend and want to know what potenial problem spots I should look for first. I have heard some talk about the transaxle and which one, a K46 or K51 does this have? Any heads up would be appreciated. Ed


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

From memory the LT155's have the Tuff Torque K51 (I have 2xLT155's which have countless hours).

Unfortunately lack of maintenance is also the downfall of the K51, so check the transmission is responsive/without slippage when warm & under load:
- some transmissions can be revived by changing the oil (although the K51 is supposedly sealed for life the oil can be changed & should be every c.100hrs)
- the fan on top of the transmission is often missing blades in which case can cause the transmission to overheat (& run a mile if happen on the unit you're inspecting)
- the drive belt is slipping & worn which can be easily rectified 

Trust this assists.


----------



## azpidge (Apr 21, 2014)

You are correct it appears. I called JD dealer/service and was told the K51 was a "non servicable" transaxle. If the oil needs changing every 100 hours, how is it done on a closed system like this? Thanks for your help. I am searching the internet, but I am not the best navigator.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Very few so called sealed for life transmissions are "closed" systems - ultimately if there's a way to get the oil in to fill the transmission when new, the same way can be used to extract the oil.

Specifically on the LT155 it's a relatively simple matter @ c.45-60 minutes to:
1.Warm the transmission up (to ensure warm oil)
2. Remove the transmission & blow the exterior clean with preferably air (rinse with water) to remove all potential contaminants
3. Remove the oil filler cap & filter screen located below the filler cap
4. Invert the transmission to drain the oil
5. Replace the oil (it even has a fill level mark which should never be exceeded on the filler neck
6. Rotate the axle shaft manually to purge any air from the transmission
7. Recheck oil level & add if required more oil
8. Clean & replace original filter screen 
9. Reaplce oil filler cap
10. Reinstalled transmission 
If/when you need to do it I can provide detailed procedure


----------

